
Blue Bottle Coffee Introduces a Coffee Recommender - bbischof
https://bluebottlecoffee.com/match
======
bbischof
Blue Bottle Coffee's Coffee Match is a recommendation algorithm based on
coffee experts' and customer's tastes to select the best coffee for it's
customers.

------
tkdc926
The last several screens contained options, none of which I liked. But the app
forced me to pick at least one.

------
huangc10
Last question was what salad dressing do I prefer..? A bit odd.

